# Just started biting :(



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

I fully understand that Eileen is quilling right now and I'm trying my best to help her through this as she's been super grumpy lately and will hardly let you hold her even in her snuggle bag  the only thing that is bringing her joy lately is the kale I've been cutting up in her food. She's been anointing with it :lol:


All that being said, I've never had a problem with her biting me. She is acting aggressive and popping and jumping at me right now while she's in her bag on my lap, but I know she isn't going to bite me. However, whenever my boyfriend holds her, she will bite him numerous of times. He has tried washing his hands/showering before handling her, using scent free detergent, he doesn't wear cologne... We have no idea why she is acting so aggressive towards him. 

How can we deter her from biting? I really don't want him to be scared of her anymore and I don't want a hedgehog who is going to bite  Is it possible to train her to not do this?


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

I had hedgehogs that would bite. Like children, they just haven't yet to learn what is acceptable behaviour.

There were a few methods the vet suggested I do:
If hedgehog "holds on" when they bite, push towards the hedgehog. This will often get them to let go. Do it often enough and some will learn that biting = unpleasant side effects.

Another method the vet told me to do, if that didn't work, was to flick them on the nose. I had to do this with Leah when she bit me. It took only two times and she never bit me again. She later became the record holder of the sweetest hedgehog I ever had.  I had to do this flicking method with Spike, too, and he soon learned to stop biting.


----------



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think I can get my boyfriend to flick her nose, even gently :lol: He is the most gentle person I've ever met and doesn't even kill spiders in our house, he puts them outside :lol:

I'll tell him to push forward the next time she does it. Hopefully that works out. He loves her to death, but is so scared of her at the same time because she bites him every time.


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

I do that at the office and everyone at work thinks it's weird that I won't kill spiders. XD

Try the pushing back technique first. Save the flicking as a last resort if you feel uncomfortable doing it. If it does get to that point where he still doesn't want to do it, maybe you can do it for him?


----------

